# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Want to buy Final Fantasy XIV NA Balmung account.

## The Azeroth Bank

Hi!

WTB Final Fantasy XIV NA Balmung account.

Conditions:

1) may be fresh (1 lvl char)

2) no gametime on it is OK

3) EU/NA registration of account - no difference

4) ARR expansion is OK,for Heavensward/Stormblood expansion on it I will pay better ofc

5) No preban warnings/bans before necessarily

6) Payment - Webmoney (WMZ/$) or Skrill ($)

If you interesting to sell or know someone want to sell - feel freely to PM me or add on Skype. TY

----------

